# premature baby born at 25 weeks



## natalie090489

hello, i am new to this.

i was just wondering if any one else has had a 25 week old premature baby and how are they now. my son was born on the 29th jan at 25 weeks weighin 2lb 1oz, he came out of hospital last sat. it was so hard seeing him connected to wires and machines but he is fine now he did have a lot of problems in the first couple of months, he had bleeding on his brain, a heart murmur, chronic lung dieaese, several fungal infections and a hernia on his groin..... everything has sorted itself out now except his hernia... i have been told that it should go if not he will have to have surgery.

hes 15 week old now and a right cheeky monkey x


----------



## divadexie

My daughter was born at 25 weeks, 4 weeks ago, she weighed 1lb 3oz.

Your son sounds like such an amazing little fighter! 

My wee girl has had 2 infections but antibiotics got rid of them, she was only on the ventilator for 2 hours when born and then for a few days a week later.

I cant wait to get her home but its a long wait yet!


----------



## SugarKisses

:hugs: thats a really good weight hun x


----------



## Bec L

Hi. Welcome to the forum and congrats on your new arrival. Sounds like a little fighter :) xx


----------



## AP

Sugarkisses is right, thats a VERY good weight for 25 weeks!

My LO was born at 27+4 but she had bleeding to the brain and chronic lung disease. I think the CLD wears off with age. 

Bleeds to the brain are so hard to deal with, you never know what to expect. Alex had the largest, grade IV, and shes nearly a year old now and hasnt had any known problems because of this. 

You may want to look into extra benefits if you aren't planning on going back to work. Because of Alexs brain bleed, we get DLA, and you will likely get it too. If you need any advice im here!


----------



## BrittLeblanc

Hi! I'm also new to the forum. I had my little Riley on May2nd at 25 weeks and 2 days. He has PDA(heart murmur) they also told me about a week and half ago that they believe he has chronic lung disease due to the vent. They told me that they see this alot in babies at this gestation. He is still on a conventional vent but rates are now very low. The doctors have told me that once he stops having all these destats it a possibility that he could be put on cpap. Does anyone else have a similar story?


----------



## BrittLeblanc

Riley also had a small brain bleed but it was so small that they didnt even classify it as a class I


----------



## Laura2919

natalie090489 said:


> hello, i am new to this.
> 
> i was just wondering if any one else has had a 25 week old premature baby and how are they now. my son was born on the 29th jan at 25 weeks weighin 2lb 1oz, he came out of hospital last sat. it was so hard seeing him connected to wires and machines but he is fine now he did have a lot of problems in the first couple of months, he had bleeding on his brain, a heart murmur, chronic lung dieaese, several fungal infections and a hernia on his groin..... everything has sorted itself out now except his hernia... i have been told that it should go if not he will have to have surgery.
> 
> hes 15 week old now and a right cheeky monkey x

I dont have experience with a prem that early but Chloe and Jaycee were born at 29 weeks and 6 days! I was very lucky with them as they were only in hospital for 4 weeks! 
Also they share the same birthday but my girls are 2009! lol 
I hope the hernia goes!


----------



## lizziedripping

HI hun. I had a 24 weeker who is now a happy, healthy 5yr old (see avatar pic). She weighed 1Ib 7ozs and had CLD due to prolonged ventilation. Apart from that, she had no other complications. She is now perfectly healthy, and has never had a return trip to the hospital - and has never had so much as a chest infection. Ironically she shakes off colds where her full-term older brother wilts on the settee. 

It is possible to have a baby born at this gestation who goes on to be fine. Those early months are tough, and at times very scary, but there is light at the end of the tunnel. Much love to you all x


----------



## BrittLeblanc

Thanks Lizzie, story's like that really give us so much hope! Riley has CLD and wanting to see if these PDA closes they did another echo last night and we will know the results of that this afternoon. I will be sure to keep everyone posted. He's been having a lot of destats and they believe its a possibility that he's grow out of his breath tube and they think here pretty soon a larger one will have to be placed and that this will fix his destats problems. I'm hoping this will be the fix.


----------



## lizziedripping

Thinking of you hun - please get in touch if you need anything xxx


----------



## BrittLeblanc

As of yesterday they put my Riley on steroids for his CLD and so far they have made an awesome difference!! They are going to wait until it has been 24 hours since his first dose then lower the rate on the vent and see how he does then they will be putting him on cpap to see how he does! Hopefully it will be today if not for sure tomorrow. I will finally get to hold my son after 5 long weeks!!!


----------



## shreedhara12

Hi all mothers,

Am a father of a baby girl who was in a hurry to see the world, she is a 25+5 weeker. Her mom is pretty busy expressing milk and taking care at NICU. My little one weighed 800 gms when delivered, she was on the ventilator for a week or so and once in between for a day when she developed some infection in her lungs. Now she is 1 month old, on cpap and she is on full feed (milk) with occassional antibiotics. 
She is not very fluent with her breathing, she still has apnea wherin she forgets to breath and she would require a trigger by external means. But she is doing good and these days she is off from cpap for couple of hours and then back agian.
Today the cardiologist made a echo and recommended to have a PDA ligation this Monday, i have read that PDA can be cured by non-surgical means, i would be happy if some one has an experience...hope things go well.


----------



## 25weeker

Hi Congratulations on the birth of your daughter. She is doing really well to be coming of cpap for a few hours.

my little girl was born at 25+2 and had a PDA. Hers was treated with indomethacin to close it but some units do not use this drug as there can be renal implications with it. If surgery was required for any baby in the unit I was in they carried it out in itu.

Apneoas are very common and my lo had them for ages. As they get closer to term something just clicks and they remember to breathe all the time.

Any questions you both have these boards are good for getting answers 

Take care


----------



## shreedhara12

Am happy to share things here on the fourm, it is encouraging to read some stories and compare with ones state. 

Met the cardiologist yesterday and was infomed that the PDA of my lo is enlarging and would require a ligation soon with additional protective titanium clip (for safety reason). When enquired about non-surgical means i was advised that my lo is very small and could develop some infections and they are not happy about non-surgical means. Hope to get an appointment for the surgery soon.

These days she is on cpap and has a bloated stomach; is it common that the stomach gets balooned! she is made to sleep on her stomach and she is back to normal. Has someone experienced this phenomenon!


----------



## 25weeker

Cpap tummy is very common because some of the air from the cpap goes into their tummy. My wee girl had loads of xrays because her tummy was massive but they never found anything just loads of air. I don't think it ever went small but as her wee body got bigger it didn't look as prominent. 

I don't remember if it got better when she was on her tummy but she was put on her tummy a lot because it helps their breathing.

Hope you get a date for the surgery soon as the waiting must be hard. Good luck when it happens.


----------



## mutastic

I was born at 25 weeks and I am now 15 and I am fine, I had kidney problems, and many more when I was a baby and in hospital. I also had asthma as a kid growing up, but its gone now (touch wood). The only problem I have now is that I am short sighted but that is because having terrible eye sight runs in the family :)


----------



## danielle1987

Congrats on the birth of your little miracle

My lo was born at 25+6 and weighed 2lb 1oz. He was ventillated for 12 hrs then put onto cpap. He caught group b strep at 10days old, which he needed revientillated for 5 days on the high frequency ventillator and had antibiotics, the infection caused more damage to his lungs, and so he was very dependant on oxygen for some time. He also had grade 4 rop which he required lazer eye surgery to correct. He came home after 102 days in nicu on oxygen and kicked that 5 weeks after being home.

Throughout his stay he also had 3 blood top ups for low haemoglobin but apart from that he done very well, Aside from almost dying from group b strep

These little babies are true miracles and little fighters. xx


----------



## 2011butterfly

:hug:
I looked after a 2 year old at my nursery who was born at 25 weeks. Just wanted to say with all the help from the professionals your LO will grow up absolutly fine.


----------



## vermeil

Hello and welcome shreedhara12! Everything you have listed so far is perfectly normal. My little one was born at 27 weeks at 570 grams and had all of the same symptoms. The apnea and desaturations are normal and expected; they just very slowly diminish with time until they stop altogether. We were lucky though and his PDA closed on its own with medication.

MY son had NEC - the swelling from that and the cpap made his poor stomach blow up like a balloon. He also seemed more comfortable on his stomach and had less apneas. 

He will be two in two weeks and so far he is doing GREAT. I know the nicu 'journey' is very hard, exhausting mentally and physically but these little babies are miracles - they are soooo strong and surprise us each day.

Please don`t hesitate to ask questions the people here are wonderful :flower:


----------



## 25weeker

This thread is nearly 2 years old


----------



## arj

I have no stories, just read this thread for some reassurance since my twins are now at 25 weeks gestation. I had a waters leak at 22+3 and was so scared I would lose one or two of them but Im glad to hear all these stories. I can finally put worries out of my mind :flow:


----------



## vermeil

25weeker said:


> This thread is nearly 2 years old

oh yeah, look at that... *coughs* I knew that :blush: thanks for pointing it out :haha:


----------



## Katey03

www.
oscarsalter.
blogspot.
co.
uk

Hello there. I had Oscar on 30th April 2007; he was due 19th August, so he was 16 weeks early, 24+1. I/We wrote a blog for everyone to see, to avoid the phone calls in the evening so that we could relax. I helped so much because we were able to go over the days events which meant that we took in more and understood more and remembered more. It also helped us keep upbeat about the situation. Have a little read, you'll have to go back to the beginning as it starts with the latest post - which was over a year ago, we don't tend to do the blog anymore... I was told once that we should publish it - let me know what you think perhaps!

I wish you and your babies all the success that we had. Stumbles and trips along the way, every day is a mountain to climb for them, but stay positive; I'm sure this helped. And read to them every day, any story just so that they can hear your voice and touch them too; we couldn't hold Oscar for 5 weeks, we made up for it later though; he'd spend ages down my top keeping warm!

Hugs to you all and I'm here to answer questions or listen to what you have to say.

xxx


----------



## avidwriter15

I have a 27 weeker born 2/13 at 1lb 10oz - we are on day 98 still in the NICU - he has Grade IV IVH on right side, confirmed PVL on right side, temperature control issues and we just had a g-tube inserted in hopes that he might be able to come home since he will not eat unassisted. I am glad to hear you made it home!


----------



## Baby321

Hello all, I am at 25 weekks gestation tomorrow, just been reading all your stories which have given me hope. i have been having problems with my pregnancy, where i have been having continuous tightenings in my abdomen. My midwife said that I have very weak abdo muscles, therefore my body is fighting to keep baby in. I have been on bedrest since 17 weeks, I will be 25 weeks tomorrow, your stories have given me some reassurance and have made me feel that there is some light at the end of the tunnel if something was to happen. Hope you are all ok with your miracle Lo's


----------



## Dani Rose

I know this is old but reassuring all the same. My 25 weeker, now 29 is getting pda surgery next week and also has CLD. This thread gave me some hope :)


----------



## arj

My friends baby was 23+6 and lived although has had many surgerys. He is the happiest little boy youd ever meet!


----------

